# Paulding/Haralson County



## Buckhunter (Nov 1, 2007)

Anyone seeing any Bucks chasing. I have seen a lot of scrapes and rubs but no chasers yet, how bout yall.


----------



## robertyb (Nov 1, 2007)

I am hunting in Polk County just over the Haralson Co. line. I had a small buck chasing three does in front of me on Tuesday morning. He was grunting with every step he took    I think we have another two weeks to go before the big boys get started this year.


----------



## Acrey (Nov 3, 2007)

I am in polk county also and have seen only small bucks after does but Im on vacation for the next 17 days, so Ill keep you posted.


----------



## Dupree (Nov 3, 2007)

ive got 4 different tracts in paulding that I hunt, but I have not seen any chasing. Plenty of rubs and scrapes. I saw a spike chasing a doe the other morning in cobb county though.


----------



## Black Crowes (Nov 3, 2007)

4x4tacomasd said:


> ive got 4 different tracts in paulding that I hunt.




Need a hunting partner ?


----------



## Dupree (Nov 3, 2007)

Black Crowes said:


> Need a hunting partner ?



I only have exclusive hunting rights to one of the tracts, and it is bow only due to the fact that I can hear kids on a school playground from my stand, and its only about 20 acres. The 80 acre, 220 acre, and 160 acre tracts that I have permission to hunt all have other people that have permission too, so it can get crowded.


----------



## Acrey (Nov 4, 2007)

Hunted this morning had two does in front of me at 8:30 and a good heavy horned buck steps out checking the does, but when I counted the points he only had  6  nice mass and 15 in spread. Let him go maybe a kid in the club will get him. Seen three more does at 930.


----------



## Buckhunter (Nov 4, 2007)

yeah I had 3 does come in @ 9:00 but nothing followed and they seemed as though they had nothing on their mind outside of food


----------



## Acrey (Nov 5, 2007)

*9 Pointer*



Heres my first buck off my new hunting club, in rut smelt bad. Had a cut on his left eye and ear with fresh blood on them, tarsel glands were dark.


----------



## Acrey (Nov 7, 2007)

Hunted this morning and had deer come by before day light, then around 8:30 I saw a doe and a button head. Then a nice 8 pt then a 7 pt then a diff  8 pt then a little 8 pt in about a 3 hr span had a great morning they were all cruising and looking for deer.


----------



## Mac (Nov 7, 2007)

I saw two bucks and two bucks together on Friday PM.
Another member saw two bucks together Saturday AM.

Two I saw came out with three does in the field and they didn't even look at the does.  Shocked me bucks were still together and not interested at all in the does.
This was in NW Haralson.


----------



## CharlesH (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm seeing some chasing from the small bucks in Eastern Haralson, but that's it; should be this weekend or the next for the full swing of things.

I think where you are Dean it's not really till the first of Dec. or later.  I'm not sure why, maybe because it's so close to Alabama??


----------



## Mac (Nov 7, 2007)

CharlesH said:


> I'm seeing some chasing from the small bucks in Eastern Haralson, but that's it; should be this weekend or the next for the full swing of things.
> 
> I think where you are Dean it's not really till the first of Dec. or later.  I'm not sure why, maybe because it's so close to Alabama??



Agree,   mid Dec is the primary in our little area.


----------



## Acrey (Nov 7, 2007)

Took my 9 yr old and we saw a small 6 or 8 depending on if he had brow tines and a messed up spike one went up like normal and the other went over his eye toward his nose. The other buck was to far of a shot for him so we watched and got to see them spar and chase some does around, but the does were not in yet. Seen 7 deer total he had fun but he really wanted to shoot his first buck.


----------



## Dupree (Nov 7, 2007)

Acrey said:


> Took my 9 yr old and we saw a small 6 or 8 depending on if he had brow tines and a messed up spike one went up like normal and the other went over his eye toward his nose. The other buck was to far of a shot for him so we watched and got to see them spar and chase some does around, but the does were not in yet. Seen 7 deer total he had fun but he really wanted to shoot his first buck.



what part of the county do you hunt?


----------



## Acrey (Nov 8, 2007)

I hunt polk county not far from the paulding county line


----------



## PauldingHunter (Nov 16, 2007)

My lease is off  HWY 27 & Felton -Rockmart/Rainey Lake Rd. Seen quite a few deer this year so far. Took a doe last weekend.


----------



## reflexman (Nov 18, 2007)

*rut*

i hunt in buchanan headin up for thanksgiving to hunt its the only time i can hunt with my son 16 with out missing school been hunting there for 11 years seems like the rut is just before thanksgiving am i right looks like this cold holiday weather should have em moving on turkey day good luck


----------



## Buckhunter (Nov 21, 2007)

killed an 8pt this morning who all but charged me. I think the Tinks and the Can that I was using had a little to do with it  I almost had to shot two small ones in self defense. They were going haywire this morning.


----------



## Lee (Nov 21, 2007)

At Sheffield last Saturday, had a doe come screaming past me, followed by a good six pointer chasing it around.  Neither were ever in range and paid me 0 attention!


----------

